# Aga Khan Medical College



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

hello! every one aku test will be held in 2013 so i think this the best time we share our thoughts about aku entry test any help will be highly appreciated about each subject preparation.thanks


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello! I took the test in 2012 and got in. You can ask me for any help you need regarding the preparation.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

first of all congratulation .what about extra curricular activities r they important in selection process 
and tell me about interview.


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes. ECAs are very important. They ask you about them at the interview and they ask you to write them down on a form they send you after you get shortlisted. BUT... interview should not concern you at this stage. Your first priority would be to pass the test. Most people think that interview is the most important part. But think about it... if you dont pass the test, you dont get to the interview stage. So FOCUS on preparing for the test. Are you taking A levels or FSc? I would suggest you thoroughly read your books along with SAT II books.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

i am fsc student and i have taken the test in 2012 the same year u did but i did not qualify for interview.what about u r u clear the test in first attempt.and gave me some advice what they really want in extra co-curricular and how can someone achieve these.i am definitely looking for the next year.


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm. yeah i cleared in first attempt thankfully. In Extra Curricular, you could do anything you like. Don't go out of the way to impress the university. Just do what you enjoy. For example I had a lot of soccer and chess. Also do some volunteer work. But do focus on the test too.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

this means u have to gave them a proof?or u just write them down on the paper?


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

You write them on paper as well as give them certificates and stuff.
Btw can you tell me the percentages/marks you got in each subject. I would suggest you really work on your english, maths and science. If you pass the test with flying colours, it would go in your favour.
Also, do SAT I books - critical reading and math... and SAT II books- physics, chemistry and biology. 
I would like to stress again that the TEST MATTERS THE MOST. NO PASSING THE TEST, NO INTERVIEW. So FOCUS on the test for now. In our school, we are discouraged from talking about the interview before we have cleared the test. ALSO, if you are applying after an year, they want to know what you have been doing the whole year so I would suggest doing some research or volunteer work or joining some other medical college for one year.
Cheers.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

here is my marks and percentage.
English:22.41/46.70%
biology:11.76
chemistry:10.25
physics:7.86
math:3.10
science reasoning:18.21
total:51.19/42.66%
I DID HORRIBLE PERFORMANCE IN MATH.
SO BASICALLY YOU WANT TO SAY THAT TEST IS MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL?


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

amuneeb said:


> Hmm. yeah i cleared in first attempt thankfully. In Extra Curricular, you could do anything you like. Don't go out of the way to impress the university. Just do what you enjoy. For example I had a lot of soccer and chess. Also do some volunteer work. But do focus on the test too.


Hi, Can you tell me the fees structure for students On-Merit in AKU??


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

medenthusiast said:


> here is my marks and percentage.
> English:22.41/46.70%
> biology:11.76
> chemistry:10.25
> ...


Yes, test is the most important. Remember... Not clearing the test means no interview. so focus on the test.

- - - Updated - - -



Aisha said:


> Hi, Can you tell me the fees structure for students On-Merit in AKU??


Check out the AKU website http://www.aku.edu for the fees structure.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks bro that is really kind of you i appreciate it god bless you and i believe u will be there when i need any kind of information.


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Dear a muneeb,

I am an Alevel student in England.Can I just clarify that you just need to give SAT 1 for AKU, right? Because I checked on their website dozens of times and I thought SAT 2 was for Americans/Canadians. I am giving SAT 2 for shifa anyway but just confirming. Also, since you apply early for AKU around april/may of this year for classes starting in december 2013, do I need to send my AS results or modular results because they were not good but predicted A's so hoping to get A's. Also I don't get the conversion system of points. Will it put me at a great disadvantage even if i get A's at the end. Please help me because I am really confused. Are you currently studying at AKU then? I have plenty of ECA's as well and many with proofs but some I don't as such have any proof so will they not believe me if i tell them or will i need my school to get in touch with them maybe. Also, will my school have to provide references for me?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amuneeb said:


> Hello! I took the test in 2012 and got in. You can ask me for any help you need regarding the preparation.


I want to know about the marks to get into agha khan? I mean what percentage or how many marks are required to get into Agha Khan? and give me some detailed info about the test? what is the format and what kind of questions are there in the test? how do u compare it with MCAT,other medical colleges' entrance test or Nust entrance test etc?


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

write all details


----------



## Atif Prince (Mar 25, 2013)

when and how can we apply for financial assist ?


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

^There's this form on the AKU website which you have to fill and submit along with the admission package in order to be considered for FA! 
Go to authoring.aku.edu => admissions => registrar office => Documents => FA Application pdf.


----------



## Atif Prince (Mar 25, 2013)

thankx.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Can any one tell me the format of AKU entrance test?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Check http://authoring.aku.edu/admissions/registraroffice/Documents/Sample Test Paper-MBBS2013.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

Aga khan medical college test will be conducting on 30 june 2013.Best of luck


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me what kind of score range is considered competitive for the SAT 1 test. I know 1800 is the minimum but surely many would get above that so how do they distinguish? Also what do they use to shortlist. Do they look at equivalence certificate for GCSEs and Alevels (i am doing Alevels in UK) and SAT 1 only when shortlisting for interview or do they also put weight on SAT 2. I thought SAT 1 is more important for them since SAT 2 is PMDC requirement and not agha khan's. Please help!


----------



## Batool Zehra (Apr 21, 2013)

*AKU Entrance Exams*

Hey! Can you tell me what are the most prefered books to pass in the entry exams of aga khan? Do they provide scholarships?


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Batool Zehra said:


> Hey! Can you tell me what are the most prefered books to pass in the entry exams of aga khan? Do they provide scholarships?


Sorry I would not be able to comment on the books as I am applying as a foreign student so will not be giving aptitude test. However for your second question, again i am not too certain but it does say in their prospectus that all candidates should try their very best to make sure they have financial sources before applying. If however they still are not able to pay full fees, then agha khan is a needs-blind college will do things to accommodate the student then. Judging by that I do not think they offer scholarships as such, but you can ask for financial assistance if you are struggling. I hope that helps


----------



## Batool Zehra (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thanks for Replying*



maroosh said:


> Sorry I would not be able to comment on the books as I am applying as a foreign student so will not be giving aptitude test. However for your second question, again i am not too certain but it does say in their prospectus that all candidates should try their very best to make sure they have financial sources before applying. If however they still are not able to pay full fees, then agha khan is a needs-blind college will do things to accommodate the student then. Judging by that I do not think they offer scholarships as such, but you can ask for financial assistance if you are struggling. I hope that helps



Thanks for replying


----------



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

I have applied for aku.Can any one guide me about its merit criteria?I want to knowabout the pattern of its aptitude test?can i have some past papers or sample papers of aku?It will be a great favour to me?


----------



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

I have applied for aku.I want to know the test pattern?I have seen the sample papers of aku but i need some past papers.From where sbould i prepare for aku test?Either from fsc books or there are some special books for the preparation?And please tell me what sort of math questions are asked?And how to prepare them?Should i join any academy or self study will be the best?plzz reply as early as possible....


----------



## decent gurl (Apr 29, 2013)

medenthusiast said:


> hello! every one aku test will be held in 2013 so i think this the best time we share our thoughts about aku entry test any help will be highly appreciated about each subject preparation.thanks


hey....can u tell me that are aku test only held once in a year>?? like i m in my second year of f.s.c my exams would be over in june and a.k.u test will be on 30 june and..i won't get enough time to prepare.... also what if i take admission in some other med uni and then after a year or two apply for a.k.u can i do that?? would there be any adiitional charges for switching in second year of mbbs?/?? please reply as soon as possible


----------



## Aadil Raza (May 13, 2013)

tell me about the fee sturture agha khan


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

cutedoll said:


> I have applied for aku.Can any one guide me about its merit criteria?I want to knowabout the pattern of its aptitude test?can i have some past papers or sample papers of aku?It will be a great favour to me?


Well the site is still under construction but still you can find some practice questions on it.

Medical Student Resources: Extra Practise Questions For AKU Admission Test.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

I am in the process of writing a complete article regarding AKU admission test.Currently,my site is under construction but I have uploaded some practice questions which are at par with the difficulty level of AKU. 

Medical Student Resources: Extra Practise Questions For AKU Admission Test.

- - - Updated - - -



medenthusiast said:


> Check http://authoring.aku.edu/admissions/registraroffice/Documents/Sample Test Paper-MBBS2013.pdf
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Aga khan medical college test will be conducting on 30 june 2013.Best of luck


Just to let you know.The level of difficulty of the questions on the real test is higher than those shown on sample paper.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a few questions folks. 1) Can we confirm somehow if our application has been recieved? 2) Im applying from lahore, when will i get the admit card? 3) what is the best material to prepare for the AKU test? im in A levels btw if that helps. 4) is there any way to find out the venue? and the test is confirmed for 30th june right? its only 1 day? What about the timing?

i know its alot of questions  sorry


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

1)You can call University about your application 2)I get admit card today 3)FSC books and also SAT books will be insurance policy and A level will definitely help,extra knowledge is always helpful 4)Yes, you can ask any taxi driver 5)Test is conducting on 30 June 6)Test will start at 9.00 am.


----------



## smartboy (May 26, 2013)

*Help Me*



amuneeb said:


> Hello! I took the test in 2012 and got in. You can ask me for any help you need regarding the preparation.


hi I am new at forum I apply for aku test 2013 and i got my admit card yesterday.. can u plz tell me how will be the test? and which type of books i prefer for study?


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

Mind me asking, but has everybody received their admit cards? :!:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

some people have, but i surely havent


----------



## gulmina kasi (May 29, 2013)

salam everyone i need little help actualy i want to apply in aku for house job but i do not have any idea about its test so any one know about it please please do let me know i would be very thankful


----------



## smartboy (May 26, 2013)

i also don't have any idea


----------



## cutedoll (May 7, 2013)

Can you tell me how should I prepare for aku entry test?I am a fsc student.I have heard that aku test is from A-level books.So which books should I study?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a repeater and believe me Fsc books, along with SAT, will help you a lot but do focus on English section.Science portion is not that difficult and Fsc books will save you.There is a whole section for English which contains Grammar, paragraph writing, comprehension that can give you a night-mare so prepare for it.In Biology focus on organs structure, previously there was a structure of brain asking for hypothalamus.In chemistry organic chemistry is of key importance as in any other test I guess.Now for English as far is Grammar section is concerned read Wren and Martin High school Grammar and especially clauses and sentences etc in that book and for comprehension practice SAT 1 English Paragraphs.Do not panic and there is not much time left for test.Good luck

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.aku.edu/admissions/registraroffice/Documents/Sample Test Paper-MBBS2013.pdf
AKU sample paper link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me the type of questions asked in AKU aptitude test?
I am really, very troubled!


----------



## Cardinal (Dec 12, 2013)

amuneeb said:


> Hello! I took the test in 2012 and got in. You can ask me for any help you need regarding the preparation.


I am an overseas A level student. I would like to know how you prepared for the test? And do I have to give my SAT1 and SAT2 b4 applying for AKU?


----------



## demetria1997 (Mar 10, 2015)

*AKU Admission Requirment*

hi, i am almost done with my AS and i have no extra curricular activities.do i still have a chance of getting in if i do some volunteer work this summer ????


----------

